# Fish Past Sunset



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Jeremy and I didn't get on the water till around 6:30 . . . . leaving us just a couple of hours to fish before sunset. 

What we didn't count on were the dozens of hungry fish that would attack our flies and thus slow us down.

So, laboring under the stress of hooking and unhooking beautiful sunfish, largemouth bass, and Guadalupe bass, we floated our way down river to the awaiting pick up truck. (which is probably why it is called a "pick up truck".

Lucky for me there was a flashlight in my truck so we could stow our gear and make it back home.

It was an awesome, first class fishing trip.

Let's go fishing


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Well done


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

i have a question, where do yall get your flys or do you tie them yourself?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Thepartsguy50 said:


> i have a question, where do yall get your flys or do you tie them yourself?


I do tie a lot of my flies . . . . but for this trip we used store bought stuff.

Most were caught on Trout Magnets, sold at Academy.

Cheap and easy . . . and deadly.

Toss em out, and let em fall

Set the hook


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

the reason i asked is i have an uncle that lives in jasper tx. and he makes flies , i saw him a couple of weekes ago and he gave me a bag full , and i dont fly fish but have taken a few of the heavier ones out and am trying to throw them with ultralight rods,and i have quite a few left and would be happy to giove them away to someone that can use them. he told me he makes them as a hobby and gives them away to the kids at his church , and i'd like to pass some on to folks that will use them.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey TPG50 - I've got a great idea, why don't you join us at the Texas Fly Fishers Expo next Saturday the 23rd of August. Check out Wormdrowner's thread below where he gives out all the pertinent info. We'll have lots of folks there who would be happy to help you get started in learning to fly cast so you can use some of Uncle "Harry's" hand tied flys. I bett'n you'll see some cool stuff too!


----------

